# SQL Tabellen bearbeiten



## makitaman (18. September 2004)

hi 

Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man offline seine SQL Tabelle bearbeiten kann?

Habe es mit MySql Front versucht komme aber nicht auf den Server bzw. werde nicht raufgelassen.

besteht die Möglichkeit auch ander zu bearbeiten? 

beste Grüße aus HGW


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2004)

Da gibt es jede Menge möglichkeiten, ein PHP Frontend, z.B. PHPMyAdmin oder ein Client Front End wie eben MySQL-front oder Control Center. Oder direkt über die Konsole entweder am Server selber oder über Remote Shell.
Ich denke mal du kannst nicht connecten weil eteas mit den Berechtigungen nict stimmt, denn der Root darf standardmäßig nur vom Localhost aus connecten, das ist ein ser beliebter Fehler.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## exitboy (19. September 2004)

nimm ms access - as easy as phpmyadmin


----------



## makitaman (19. September 2004)

hi ich bin jetzt letztendlich auf phpmyadmin aufgesprungen.

ich exportiere sie als csv datei und bearbeite sie in excel und dann wieder hoch fertig

aus jeden fall einfacher als jeden Eintrag für sich selbst zu bearbeiten.

mit ms access komme ich nicht so klar

würde mich aber über hilfe oder tips freuen

mfg


----------

